# The "where we live" poll



## Chi_townPhilly

At your service, a poll for determining the approximate location of voting TalkClassical members.:

The poll is anonymous- please don't be shy about responding!

All categories should be self-explanatory- except that 'Eastern Europe' refers to the countries east of the former Iron Curtain- and Western Europe refers to the countries west of the former Iron curtain, plus all of Germany & Austria- except the U.K. & Ireland (which is a separate category- see above).


----------



## BuddhaBandit

It's interesting that you separated the US by the Appalachians- it implies that the former frontier areas are still culturally different than the east coast urban belt. Of course, they are: anyone can _feel_ the division and the change in atmosphere. But the western lands aren't inhabited by risk-taking, quick-shooting bandits anymore, so what is the modern difference? Even with globalization, maybe some lines are never redrawn.

I'd be interested to know the reasons behind your choice of that picturesque range, Chi.


----------



## Weston

I would have divided it by the Mississippi River. I am west of of the Appalachians by a couple hundred miles, but scarcely feel pioneering.


----------



## Guest

Ho Ho have we got divisions in the American ranks?? And why put NZ with the Aussies we are 2000 miles away and are entirely different


----------



## bassClef

Thanks - this was the type of poll I had in mind in my original thread, I didn't have the patience to create all the options again once it was rejected! Though I wanted to make the vote public so we can see who is where ... but no big deal.

Living now in Prague, originally from the UK, I had to vote for Eastern Europe, though the Czechs now much prefer the category of CENTRAL Europe. Any other members here or in neighbouring countries?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Weston said:


> I would have divided it by the Mississippi River. I am west of of the Appalachians by a couple hundred miles, but scarcely feel pioneering.


This morning, before I logged on, I thought 'should have divided it at the Mississippi River.'(d'oh)

As for why I chose the Appalachians, I had the general perception that America's titans among Classical Music institutions divide roughly at that point. Three of America's traditionally-considered [albeit perhaps an obsolete distinction] 'Big-5' orchestras are east of the Appalachians (Boston Symphony, New York Philharmonic, and Philadelphia Orchestra) as well as the 800-pound gorilla of opera companies, the Metropolitan Opera of New York.

As I've belatedly discovered, even though I could make a case for being where the renowned ensembles divide evenly, it's obvious now that it's not where the enthusiasts divide evenly.


----------



## bdelykleon

Andante said:


> Ho Ho have we got divisions in the American ranks?? And why put NZ with the Aussies we are 2000 miles away and are entirely different


Hmm, I think that's because USA has 300 million inhabitants, and Aussies and Kiwis together have 25, about the population of Texas.


----------



## Zanralotta

jezbo said:


> Living now in Prague, originally from the UK, I had to vote for Eastern Europe, though the Czechs now much prefer the category of CENTRAL Europe. Any other members here or in neighbouring countries?


*raises hand*

I always wanted to visit Prague, it's a beautiful city.



bdelykleon said:


> Hmm, I think that's because USA has 300 million inhabitants, and Aussies and Kiwis together have 25, about the population of Texas.


Africa (the second most-populous continent on this planet according to wiki) has 922 million inhabitants and is not in the poll. The entirety of Asia with her billions of people gets lumped in one...

No, it's not a poll that takes # of inhabitants into account very much.


----------



## Aramis

Eastern Europe, close to the eastern borders of Poland, with Lithuania and Belarus.

Here comes the map:


----------



## bdelykleon

Zanralotta said:


> Africa (the second most-populous continent on this planet according to wiki) has 922 million inhabitants and is not in the poll. The entirety of Asia with her billions of people gets lumped in one...
> 
> No, it's not a poll that takes # of inhabitants into account very much.


Well, this is an English-speaking forum, obviously it should have a bias to English-speaking countries. Or countries which have a large English-speaking base like the Netherlands.


----------



## Mirror Image

Zanralotta said:


> No, it's not a poll that takes # of inhabitants into account very much.


So what? Get over it. It's just a poll. It's not meant to degrade anyone or make anyone feel left out. You only have so many rows you can put down when you're creating a poll here on TC.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

At the risk of 'piling on'...


Zanralotta said:


> ...it's not a poll that takes # of inhabitants into account very much.


You're absolutely right- it's _not_ a poll that takes number of inhabitants into account very much. I was trying to take into account expected values for TalkClassical participants. Except for probably misdrawing the USA dividing line, there's nothing I'd really change. I'll even stick by a separate category for Canada. With that land, we have *Scott Good*, *rojo* and *Chamber Nut* (who still swings by here in lurk now and again). (Doubtless, there are others that I'm too forgetful to mention.)


----------



## World Violist

Kentucky for me. Though you'd be hard-pressed to believe it if you think in terms of stereotypes in any way.


----------



## Guest

bdelykleon said:


> Hmm, I think that's because USA has 300 million inhabitants, and Aussies and Kiwis together have 25, about the population of Texas.


So??? I don't follow your reasoning! btw quality over quantity any day


----------



## Mirror Image

I live in a house with trees around me in a neighborhood surrounded by more tree. The End.


----------



## Guest

Well I live in a house surrounded by fields with an active Volcano a few kilometers down the road also a lot of Kiwis here , Really we love our Aussie Cousins bless their little tails


----------



## Mirror Image

Andante said:


> Well I live in a house surrounded by fields with an active Volcano a few kilometers down the road also a lot of Kiwis here , Really we love our Aussie Cousins bless their little tails


Andante, I would LOVE to come to New Zealand. From the pictures and videos I've seen it's a great place to be. I might even come live there one day....who knows.

The capital is Wellington right? I used to be really into geography when I was kid, so excuse me if I'm a little rusty.


----------



## Guest

Yeh, Wellington is the Capital but Auckland is a much larger city, I used to live in Akd but now live in the country and loving it, we call the Aucklanders Jafa's


----------



## bassClef

I live in a 3rd floor (4th floor if you are American) flat looking south over the eastern side of Prague (the only famous landmark I can see is also the newest and some would say ugliest - the TV tower). It's only a 15 minute metro ride to the historical centre, but I find I make the trip rarely these days. We have plans to move outside the city though - my growing boys will need a garden!


----------



## Guest

bassClef said:


> I live in a 3rd floor (4th floor if you are American) flat looking south over the eastern side of Prague (the only famous landmark I can see is also the newest and some would say ugliest - the TV tower). It's only a 15 minute metro ride to the historical centre, but I find I make the trip rarely these days. We have plans to move outside the city though - my growing boys will need a garden!


A Garden is hard work get the Boy's trained right from the start or you won't have time to come here


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

As of 1700 hrs UTC 3 July 2009, 30 votes in, E Hemisphere & W Hemisphere break down almost evenly!

Western Hemisphere- 16 votes

Eastern Hemisphere- 14 votes


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

In the above post, I'm guilty of a little geographical imprecision. Of course, all of the UK west of the Greenwich Meridian, Ireland, and (if there are any potential voters there) Iceland are actually in the Western Hemisphere. I lumped all of the 'UK/Ireland' respondents as 'E Hemisphere.' I suppose I could have used the terms 'Old World' & 'New World.' [Don't really like those phrases so much anymore- really, we're _all_ 'New World' (and possibly getting progressively 'braver' by the day, but I digress.)]

Maybe the clearer distinction would have been 'Americas' & 'Rest of the World.' 
Hopefully, you knew what I meant.


----------



## Elgarian

Chi_town/Philly said:


> As of 1700 hrs UTC 3 July 2009, 30 votes in, E Hemisphere & W Hemisphere break down almost evenly!
> 
> Western Hemisphere- 16 votes
> 
> Eastern Hemisphere- 14 votes


We need to watch these figures carefully. If the discrepancy exceeds 5, the earth may begin to tilt significantly in one direction, and a few of us will have to run quickly from one hemisphere to the other to preserve the balance.


----------



## Guest

I only know of the Northern and Southern hemisphere


----------



## kg4fxg

*Atlanta, Georgia*

Nice to see a good mix on this forum. And to think classical music is this popular all over the world, magnificent! I think that is a huge statement. We owe so much thanks to the wonderful composers discussed here - my quality of life is so much more enhanced by their contribution. I am continually in awe, inspired, and indebted with gratitude to these marvelous composers.


----------



## Mirror Image

kg4fxg said:


> Nice to see a good mix on this forum. And to think classical music is this popular all over the world, magnificent! I think that is a huge statement. We owe so much thanks to the wonderful composers discussed here - my quality of life is so much more enhanced by their contribution. I am continually in awe, inspired, and indebted with gratitude to these marvelous composers.


Nice to see another member from Atlanta on here! I'm from Atlanta too!

Anyway, I agree with your comments about composers. I would like to add that I'm grateful for the record labels that promote classical, the conductors and the orchestras as well, because with them, we wouldn't be hearing this glorious music to begin with.


----------



## kg4fxg

*Amen*

Amen to that MI. Those labels do us a wonderful service. See, it is nice to have something to be thankful for on the 4th of July.

I am in Lawrenceville close to 316 & 29. But I work downtown on the 26 floor in Peachtree Center. Commute isn't the greatest but with a nice stereo the music helps.


----------



## Mirror Image

kg4fxg said:


> Amen to that MI. Those labels do us a wonderful service. See, it is nice to have something to be thankful for on the 4th of July.
> 
> I am in Lawrenceville close to 316 & 29. But I work downtown on the 26 floor in Peachtree Center. Commute isn't the greatest but with a nice stereo the music helps.


The traffic is terrible in Atlanta isn't it? I mean my goodness I've never seen such bad drivers in all my life! The bad thing about Atlanta is the lack of public transportation. I mean we have Marta, but it's become so dangerous and unreliable that I don't hardly use it anymore.


----------



## trazom

> Well I live in a house surrounded by fields with an active Volcano a few kilometers down the road also a lot of Kiwis here , Really we love our Aussie Cousins bless their little tails


I love volcanoes. They're so odd, if you think about it for an absurdly long time, and they're interesting. Oh well, the only geological action I get to experience are the California earthquakes. Actually, there have been a lot of small quakes recently(in the past few months), and hopefully they're not a precursor to the "Big one" that everyone is talking about.


----------



## Tapkaara

Interesting that the US is leading here. I thought we had more members in Europe. Perhaps we do but that have not voted yet.


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Tapkaara said:


> Interesting that the US is leading here. I thought we had more members in Europe. Perhaps we do but that have not voted yet.


Americans _are_ known for their garrulousness...


----------



## Tapkaara

BuddhaBandit said:


> Americans _are_ known for their garrulousness...


That is, if they even know what garrulosness is....!


----------



## Guest

kg4fxg said:


> We owe so much thanks to the wonderful composers discussed here - my quality of life is so much more enhanced by their contribution. I am continually in awe, inspired, and indebted with gratitude to these marvelous composers.


Let us not forget the dedicated musicians that bring to life the old dusty dots


----------



## kg4fxg

*Garrulous.......*

Yes, the musicians! We have so much to be thankful for this 4th of July. Terrible that I have to look so hard to find it?

MI, you are correct. I don't take Marta anymore. Because of my job I have to wear a suit to work everyday and I usually wear cuff links too. You get accosted by those street people all the time. I am sorry but Atlanta has given me a bad perception of black people and the whole civil rights thing.

I am from Illinois, grew up around farms and corn fields. This is all new to me. I mean they even stand by the freeway entrance and beg with plastic cups.

gar·ru·lous 
Pronunciation:
\ˈger-ə-ləs, ˈga-rə- also ˈger-yə-\
Function:
adjective
Etymology:
Latin garrulus, from garrire to chatter - more at care
Date:
circa 1611
1 : given to prosy, rambling, or tedious loquacity : pointlessly or annoyingly talkative


----------



## Tapkaara

OK, so now I know what garrulousness is. I'm going to try very hard to use it soon in conversation and utterly impress the person (or persons) to whom I am speaking.


----------



## Mirror Image

kg4fxg said:


> MI, you are correct. I don't take Marta anymore. Because of my job I have to wear a suit to work everyday and I usually wear cuff links too. You get accosted by those street people all the time. I am sorry but Atlanta has given me a bad perception of black people and the whole civil rights thing.


There's good and bad people in all races. I have good and bad perceptions of all races. You're either a scumbag or you're a good person in my book.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

kg4fxg said:


> I am from Illinois, grew up around farms and corn fields.


_I_ am (originally) from Illinois, _went to college_ around farms and corn fields. [Perhaps, maybe, my avatar might look familiar(?)]

On a different note, I guess *Elgarian*'s concern about the rotational axis is nearing 'red-lining;' our current tally is 20 from the Americas & 15 from the Rest of the World.


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Tapkaara said:


> OK, so now I know what garrulousness is. I'm going to try very hard to use it soon in conversation and utterly impress the person (or persons) to whom I am speaking.


I'm glad I inspired you, Tappy.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Western Europe, Amsterdam, The netherlands.

HAving lived in both the USA and europe, and England and my parents have lived in Japan - I think Europe is the greatest place to be. Quality of Life is just amazing in many different ways - Healthcare, infrastructure, education, culture etc..
No offence to anyone else of course.

I hope to live in Bergen, Norway one day,


----------



## matsoljare

North Europe isn't even on there!


----------



## emiellucifuge

Put western!


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Yes, *Mats*, *emiellucifuge* has it right- if in Europe, but not in a nation on the other side of the (historical) 'Iron Curtain,' then the correct category for this poll would be "Western Europe." This clearly applies to Iceland, Denmark, Norway & Sweden.

Finland is a tougher case. If we encounter a Finn, I'd be happy to hear whether he or she considers that land more accurately 'E Europe' or 'W Europe.'


----------



## Tapkaara

Chi_town/Philly said:


> Yes, *Mats*, *emiellucifuge* has it right- if in Europe, but not in a nation on the other side of the (historical) 'Iron Curtain,' then the correct category for this poll would be "Western Europe." This clearly applies to Iceland, Denmark, Norway & Sweden.
> 
> Finland is a tougher case. If we encounter a Finn, I'd be happy to hear whether he or she considers that land more accurately 'E Europe' or 'W Europe.'


While not Finnish, I have been involved in a local Finnish cultural association for about 15 years, so perhaps I have some good insight into this.

If we consider Sweden, Norway, Iceland, etc. to be western Europe, Finland should be considered western as well. Though located geographically in the extreme north-east of Europe, if we are speaking in terms of culture, it is certainly more aligned with the west than east.

Finland, while a unique culture unto itself, has close cultural ties to the other Nordic countries that are considered part of western Europe.


----------



## bdelykleon

Tapkaara said:


> While not Finnish, I have been involved in a local Finnish cultural association for about 15 years, so perhaps I have some good insight into this.
> 
> If we consider Sweden, Norway, Iceland, etc. to be western Europe, Finland should be considered western as well. Though located geographically in the extreme north-east of Europe, if we are speaking in terms of culture, it is certainly more aligned with the west than east.
> 
> Finland, while a unique culture unto itself, has close cultural ties to the other Nordic countries that are considered part of western Europe.


But Finland spent too many years under Russian domination and/or political influence. Only with the European Union they seem to become more "western". Just like Greece, which is nowadays classified as "western" europe in a clear disregard of geography of history.


----------



## Tapkaara

bdelykleon said:


> But Finland spent too many years under Russian domination and/or political influence. Only with the European Union they seem to become more "western". Just like Greece, which is nowadays classified as "western" europe in a clear disregard of geography of history.


Finland spent a little over a hundred years as a grand duchy of Russia. Prior to that, they were ruled by Sweden for 650 years, roughly. I think Sweden had far much more cultural influence on Finland than Russia did. And it was during the grand duchy years that the Finnish independance movement really began to take on some heat. Finland hated being under the Russian yolk...I highly doubt they were much influenced by a culture they hated and wanted to be seperate from.

I do not see much Russian political influence after Finnish independance in 1917. There was a civil war in Finland between the whites (Finns wanting democracy and independance) and the Reds (Finnish Soviet sympathizers.) The Whites won, as the majority of Finns certainly wanted nothing to do with Russian/Soviet political ideology.

During WWII, the USSR invaded Finland and took a good portion of Finnish territory for its own, including Karelia, which is the headquarters of much of what can be considered pure Finnish culture. The Finns fought very hard against the Soviets to keep them out of the rest of the country.

Directly after the Second World War, Finland was ravaged and its economy was much like a third world country. But they worked on growing their economy, to levels of some success. In the 1960s and 1970, Finland began looking to Sweden as a model of a socialist-style government. This carried on, more or less, until the EU days of the 1990s.

Despite its "western" proclivities, Finland did keep fairly good relations with the Soviet Union not because they wanted to, but because it was one of the few countries that directly bordered the USSR that DID NOT fall under its sphere of influence. Basically, it did not want to rile the USSR to promote hostility. They had to placate their very big, very powerful neighbor who had made attmpts in the past to absorb Finland completely.

Of course this is a very broad strokes and terribly brief explanation of the Russia/Finland situation. But the Russian "influence" in the country is superficial, and often grossly overstated.

And the above only covers political influence. Cultural differences between Finland and Russia are also very different. But that's for another converstaion.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Not to mention Finland is racially considered a Nordic country while Russians are not I believe.


----------



## Tapkaara

emiellucifuge said:


> Not to mention Finland is racially considered a Nordic country while Russians are not I believe.


You are right. Over 90% (I do not remember the exact percentage) of Finns are genetically identical to Swedes and other northern Europeans. Russians are of a Slavic stock, which is considered different from "Nordic."


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Closest thing to a current "50/50 split point:" *U.S.* & *non-U.S.*

U.S. respondents- 21
all others- 22 (as of the time of this post).


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

...and now, it _*IS*_ 50/50.

U.S.A.: 23
Rest of World: 23


----------



## Guest

Chi_town/Philly said:


> ...and now, it _*IS*_ 50/50.
> 
> U.S.A.: 23
> Rest of World: 23


So there are as many sad ***** people in the US than the rest of the world put together! 

Just couldn't resist it Chi


----------



## Lisztfreak

And where would you put Croatia? All the former Yugoslav republics, for that matter. I chose Western Europe, because Yugoslavia was never on 'that' side of the Iron Curtain, however I feel a 'Central Europe' option is neccessary. Of course, it's kind of late now, so never mind.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Doubtless it's a case of "the-moving-finger-writes," but in response...


Lisztfreak said:


> And where would you put Croatia? All the former Yugoslav republics, for that matter. I chose Western Europe, because Yugoslavia was never on 'that' side of the Iron Curtain...


The original Churchillian quote is "from Stettin in the Baltic to Trieste in the Adriatic, an Iron Curtain has descended across this continent." Therefore, if you're east of Trieste, I would have considered that as "Eastern Europe."

Ultimately, it would have been nice to have 3 gradations for Europe... even moreso 3 (or more!) gradations for the USA- but polls ARE limited to 10 choices...


----------



## Lisztfreak

Chi_town/Philly said:


> The original Churchillian quote is "from Stettin in the Baltic to Trieste in the Adriatic, an Iron Curtain has descended across this continent." Therefore, if you're east of Trieste, I would have considered that as "Eastern Europe."


So Finland Eastern Europe? Well, Churchill said it right after the war, and Yugoslavia definitely dispensed with both Stalin and the USSR after 1948. For the rest of the socialist era, it remained a neither-here-nor-there country, being equally open to the West and to the East.

And besides, no one could call Slovenia and Hungary parts of Eastern Europe - it's as Central as it gets.

But no harm done, the poll will anyways stay as it is.

* Btw, I find Churchill a rather musty personality...


----------



## Tapkaara

There is a little bit of ambuguity here.

Eastern Europe can mean the former Soviet bloc countries or it can mean something geographic.

I have stated my case on Finland. While it may be geographically to the east (it does share a long border with Russian after all), culturally and perhaps historically it should be considered part of the west.

I agree that geographically Hungary and Slovenia can be considered central Europe, but the moniker "eastern" I think has more to do with both contries' former political backgrounds.


----------



## Lisztfreak

Tapkaara said:


> I agree that geographically Hungary and Slovenia can be considered central Europe, but the moniker "eastern" I think has more to do with both contries' former political backgrounds.


Hm. In the past 60 or so years. And how about other parts of history? Both countries were part of the Austrian Empire (as was Croatia), for centuries (1527-1918). I believe it's not just socialism that matters. There's a huge difference between, for example, the Czech Republic and Ukraine. And both should, according to some, be placed in Eastern Europe.


----------



## Scott Good

Chi_town/Philly said:


> Ultimately, it would have been nice to have 3 gradations for Europe... even moreso 3 (or more!) gradations for the USA- but polls ARE limited to 10 choices...


and Canada gets it's own spot!

that's sweet of you!

(hey, where are all the Canucks anyways? - only 2?????)


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

I know it's veering a little off-topic, but...

Canadians have a special place in the history of this board, I think. In addition to present company, there were four contributors I'd like to single out for specific mention:

*Kurkikohtaus*, currently working in the Czech Republic, but born-and-raised in Canada. He was a resource of first resort on matters pertaining to Sibelius.

*Handel* (No points for guessing _his_ favorite composer.)

*Morigan*, a Francophone like _Handel_, he was another contributor whose posts were in the hundreds, and

*ChamberNut* (although it's good to see he still checks in every now and then!)


----------



## Tapkaara

Chi_town/Philly said:


> *Kurkikohtaus*, currently working in the Czech Republic, but born-and-raised in Canada. He was a resource of first resort on matters pertaining to Sibelius.


Kurkikohtaus and I will both be in Finland this September for the Sibelius festival...


----------



## Noak

Northern Europe.


----------



## bdelykleon

Lisztfreak said:


> Hm. In the past 60 or so years. And how about other parts of history? Both countries were part of the Austrian Empire (as was Croatia), for centuries (1527-1918). I believe it's not just socialism that matters. There's a huge difference between, for example, the Czech Republic and Ukraine. And both should, according to some, be placed in Eastern Europe.


Religion I think plays a large role in this. Countries with a Catholic or Protestant (like Finland) heritage tend to share cultural ties with western Europe, countries of orthodox majority are largely "eastern" in my book. That would make the split right into Former Jugoslavia, Serbia to east, Croatia to west.


----------



## bassClef

Chi_town/Philly said:


> *Kurkikohtaus*, currently working in the Czech Republic, but born-and-raised in Canada. He was a resource of first resort on matters pertaining to Sibelius.


Is he here in Prague? Why is he not on the forum any more?


----------



## maestro267

I was going to click on 'All other locations' to highlight my omnipresence (ability to be everywhere at once), but I mostly spend my time in the UK, so I decided to click that one instead! ;-)


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

bassClef said:


> Is he here in Prague? Why is he not on the forum any more?


I believe he lives in Prague, but last I heard, he works in Marienbad (too lazy to look up the diacriticals for the Czech rendition of this location).

Hopefully, it is the time demands of his professional responsibilities that keeps him from posting as frequently as he once did.


----------



## Lukecash12

I'm currently living in Manteca CA.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Andante said:


> Yeh, Wellington is the Capital but Auckland is a much larger city, I used to live in Akd but now live in the country and loving it, we call the Aucklanders Jafa's


Hey Andante, JAFA here, born and grew up in Switzerland of English parents. You sound as though you're round Turangi area which I must say is stunningly beautiful.


----------



## Guest

mamascarlatti said:


> Hey Andante, JAFA here, born and grew up in Switzerland of English parents. You sound as though you're round Turangi area which I must say is stunningly beautiful.


You are right on the ball, central Plateau, a small town only 6000 pop, with a Golf Course that is rated in the top 10 in NZ, you have my sincere commiserations having to live in Auckland, I think that makes about 4-5 Kiwis on TC, nice to meet you


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Since we've had a chance to welcome a goodly group of new contributors since this poll was last addressed, I thought I'd bump the question...


----------



## Grosse Fugue

American but living in England


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

I live in Australia, a beautiful island continent about 3/4 the size of Europe but thankfully with only 22 million people here. (Though immigration is growing at alarmingly high rates, and we've had over 30 or 40 illegal boats of "refugees" entering Australian waters so far this year from 1 January).


----------



## Sid James

I'm also from Down Under. I don't think we need to be alarmed with the boat people - did you know that about one illegal immigrant enters the USA every minute? There are similar statistics for Western Europe. I don't think we need to be worried to much - Australia is the remotest continent on earth (apart from Antarctica). Very few people make it to our shores in that way. I'm more worried about the British backpackers who come here to drink & fool around. Then stay, unlike us who can't go to just live in the UK, unless we've had a grandparent born there. Go figure! Rant over...


----------



## jurianbai

SE Asian here. Indonesia and Singapore. I also once in Queensland Aussie, oh I missed that land, very big land and when it's 6 pm all store closed. I am a designer, I draw a building all across Aussie, but I never gone to other states other than QLD. 

I haven't see many active Asian here, least to say a Chinese.


----------



## Aramis

I live in a world of cold steel, dungeons and mighty foes.


----------



## Argus

Aramis said:


> I live in a world of cold steel, dungeons and mighty foes.


So when did you move to Norwich?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Aramis said:


> I live in a world of cold steel, dungeons and mighty foes.


So, did they figure out which foes were the mastermind of that plane crash that killed your ex-Prez?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

jurianbai said:


> SE Asian here. Indonesia and Singapore. I also once in Queensland Aussie, oh I missed that land, very big land and when it's 6 pm all store closed. I am a designer, I draw a building all across Aussie, but I never gone to other states other than QLD.
> 
> I haven't see many active Asian here, least to say a Chinese.


I love Singapore. Civilised and clean. Look forward to seeing the new casinos. Did you design those by any chance?


----------



## jurianbai

The 2nd casino just open this week and I just went to see see look look today. It was Israeli architect who design that. You must come again, only 8 hours fly.


----------



## rojo

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> So, did they figure out which foes were the mastermind of that plane crash that killed your ex-Prez?


I've heard and seen some pretty disturbing things about that. I wonder if they're true. 

Another Canuck voting here, eh? lol


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

We've had a nice influx of recent arrivals lately, 
so I thought that it would be a pretty good time to bumpsie this thread(!):wave:


----------



## jurianbai

out of topic...new zealand earthquake has been a news lately..
on topic,.. still too few member from asia? I see most of children in Singapore take course in classical music, don't they need a talk?


----------



## vlmt

jurianbai said:


> out of topic...new zealand earthquake has been a news lately..
> on topic,.. still too few member from asia? I see most of children in Singapore take course in classical music, don't they need a talk?


You're in luck! I'm from Singapore too, and I just joined this forum 

Yeah, I see so many people taking the ABRSM course for piano or violin, but somehow I see none here on this forum.. Nice to see fellow countrymen here.


----------



## jurianbai

hi vlmt , welcome to talkclassical. pitty that I will stay outside of Singapore for quite sometime due to work. You are also very lucky to be in a place where classical music can be found easier, compare to neighbouring countries. I really like Esplanade.

Few weeks ago I just visited Aula Simfonia Jakarta and quite impressed with it. Finally Jakarta also have 'proper' concert hall. Link > http://site.aulasimfoniajakarta.com/


----------



## vlmt

Yeah, the Esplanade's really great, watched a few performances there, it really has good acoustics. I really wanted to go for a Berlin Philharmonic concert at the end of this month, but the affordable seats are all sold out, and I can't afford the higher priced ones 

I shall assume you're residing in Jakarta now jurianbai? The Aula Simfonia Jakarta looks great from the website! You get to be so close to the performing arena too..


----------



## jurianbai

yes, I saw the flyer about the Berlin Philharmonic and Sir Simon Rattle in Esplanade, the ticket is expensive above normal. 

I am more in the islands than Jakarta now. again, enjoy the forum.


----------



## Ukko

*back to basics*

West or east of the Appalachians seems fairly irrelevant to me. I read somewhere a month or so ago that 87% of Americans live in urban areas. To me, all cities in the US are pretty much the same. In fact, the cities in Europe and Asia that I've seen (and Sydney) are basically just cities. An interesting addendum to the survey would be the question: Do you consider yourself a slick or a cleat.


----------



## Guest

Hilltroll72 said:


> In fact, the cities in Europe and Asia that I've seen (and Sydney) are basically just cities.


I agree and would add that most cities in the world are very similar at least as far as the shops are concerned McDonalds can be found in most cities even the goods in the shops are the same, having lived in cities for half of my life I appreciate the country life style that I now have and would never go back to the city.


----------



## Genoveva

Cape Town, RSA. I came here 5 years ago with my parents and sister. We came from London, UK. Personally, I would love to go back to UK and may do so if I can get into Uni back there.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Andante said:


> I agree and would add that most cities in the world are very similar at least as far as the shops are concerned McDonalds can be found in most cities even the goods in the shops are the same, having lived in cities for half of my life I appreciate the country life style that I now have and would never go back to the city.


Amsterdam has a few shops you wont find anywhere else 

Anyway, its not about the shops, its about the culture, the people, the standard of living, the enviroment, the architecture etc.. etc...


----------



## mamascarlatti

emiellucifuge said:


> Amsterdam has a few shops you wont find anywhere else
> 
> Anyway, its not about the shops, its about the culture, the people, the standard of living, the enviroment, the architecture etc.. etc...


Amsterdam sounds great as you describe it. I've only been once, and enjoyed it, but I remember being incredibly cold...


----------



## emiellucifuge

mamascarlatti said:


> Amsterdam sounds great as you describe it. I've only been once, and enjoyed it, but I remember being incredibly cold...


Depends on the season i guess. But yes my enthusiasm for this town has no bounds, despite me being an immigrant here.

Born Chicago, raised in London.


----------



## Ivan_cro

It says in my nick Croatia 

Any neighbours here?


----------



## Guest

emiellucifuge said:


> Anyway, its not about the shops, its about the culture, the people, the standard of living, the enviroment, the architecture etc.. etc...


Ha you are not married  try telling that to my wife $$$$$$$


----------



## LindenLea

I'm very remote and close to a small village called Silverdale in the north-west of England, on Morecambe Bay, and not too far from the Lake District, it's a bit like something out of a Jane Austen novel and is very quaint, though I acknowledge probably not to everyone's cup of tea, as we sometimes have to go for some time without those extravagant luxuries of life - like electricity (after a bad storm) roads (after snow or flooding) and a postal delivery service (the postman tends to visit based on the number of items he has to deliver to the village, so if it's fewer than about 50-odd, he doesn't bother!)


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

In light of our recent uptick in activity, I thought I'd bumpsie this thread again. 

It'll be interesting to see the locations of many of our recent arrivals(!)


----------



## science

I need to see the option "in my own world."


----------



## clavichorder

West of the Appalachian's, though I'd prefer to say west of the Rockies, or better yet west of the Cascades/east of the Olympics.


----------



## Chrythes

Originally from Vilnius, Lithuania. 
Heaven compared to where i live now - Dundee, UK.
But after the winter i am going home, and there's not much left.


----------



## Klavierspieler

clavichorder said:


> West of the Appalachian's, though I'd prefer to say west of the Rockies, or better yet west of the Cascades/east of the Olympics.


See above ^


----------



## CountessAdele

Alabama. Any other dixie boys or belles on TC?


----------



## science

CountessAdele said:


> Alabama. Any other dixie boys or belles on TC?


Used to live in WV - a place that rejected its Union heritage about in about 1867.


----------



## CountessAdele

science said:


> Used to live in WV - a place that rejected its Union heritage about in about 1867.


Well West Virginia is below the Mason-Dixon line, but I was thinking a little closer to home. Georgia, Mississippi, Tennessee, or Florida, for instance. I'm wondering if I've got TC members in my little corner of the states. Theres at least one that I know of.

Ah well, maybe its not something to ask on an internet forum, even one as nice as TC.


----------



## kv466

Miami. Born and raised.


----------



## TrazomGangflow

US in the Appalachians. I used to live in the Midwest though.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I had to VOTE (?)....I live in Canada (I think I was drunk when I decided to come here!)...but if I had to vote...I'd choose a country less cold. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

Martin


----------



## Taneyev

Pues mira Martín. Aquí, entre la prohibición virtual de comprar o vender divisas, una inflación de alrededor del 30% anual, censura de prensa hacia los medios no oficialistas, corrupción generalizada y en aumento en todos los ámbitos, mafiosos insertados en todos los gremios y el deporte, una virtual dictadura de partido y...daría cualquier cosa con tal de poder vivir en Canada, aunque me c...de frío.


----------



## Tapkaara

Interesting that the majority of members according to this poll are in the western US, as am I. All of us should meet at a coffee shop.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Odnoposoff said:


> Pues mira Martín. Aquí, entre la prohibición virtual de comprar o vender divisas, una inflación de alrededor del 30% anual, censura de prensa hacia los medios no oficialistas, corrupción generalizada y en aumento en todos los ámbitos, mafiosos insertados en todos los gremios y el deporte, una virtual dictadura de partido y...daría cualquier cosa con tal de poder vivir en Canada, aunque me c...de frío.


jajajaja. Pues trata de venir. Te acuerdas todavía de que soy argentino. Pareces un tipo muy simpático, te envíe un pedido de amistad. Cuando yo vivía en la Argentina, la inflación era de 110%...Algo mejoraron, ¿no? y si reeligieron a la presidenta actual por algo debe ser. Me dijeron que es una mujer que cumple, eso no es malo... Toda la familia de mi mujer vive allí. Los argentinos se quejan siempre...pero no creo que estén peor que en el 82 con la guerra de las malvinas y los hijos de p... de los militares. ¿Eres músico? si es así, comprendo tu preocupación, mi hijo es músico aquí y gana bastante bien como productor. 
Te invito a buscarlo en youtube, verás algunos videos de él. youtube.com john nathaniel. También hay detalles en 
http://johnnathanielproducer.com/. Aquí hoy hace 8 grados. Estamos en otoño avanzado, hace menos frío que hace algunos años. Está todo cubierto de hojas, en quince días más estaremos "inundados" de nieve hasta mayo...
¿Querés reírte un rato?






¡Mundial!

Saludos amistosos

Martin


----------



## Taneyev

Pues me quedo con la nieve de Toronto antes que los 35/40 ºC de Santa Fé. Alta temperatura, mucha humedad y baja presión me hacen m...


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Odnoposoff said:


> Pues me quedo con la nieve de Toronto antes que los 35/40 ºC de Santa Fé. Alta temperatura, mucha humedad y baja presión me hacen m...


Pero tú vives (vos vivís) en Buenos Aires..¿no? ¿No quieres (querés) venir a Canadá? ¿Está cerrada la inmigración, o qué?

escribime a [email protected]mos más "intimidad".

Saludos

Martin


----------



## PetrB

Chi_townPhilly said:


> This morning, before I logged on, I thought 'should have divided it at the Mississippi River.'(d'oh)


LOL. Depends upon which picture you're looking at:







or


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I think it would have been much better to divide the US options into "Republican" and "Democrat"


----------



## mstar

^^^^ Sure, sure. I happen to be one of the remaining *independents.*


----------



## Tristan

I live in the California Republic


----------



## moody

Tristan said:


> I live in the California Republic


I thought Texas thought it was a republic.


----------



## Tristan

Well, Texas used to be a separate nation, and California was once going to be (hence the wording on its flag), so there are more similarities between California and Texas than most Californians and Texas want to admit...


----------



## Winterreisender

I currently live in Heidelberg, Germany. 
I am originally from Brimingham, England (and regularly go back there). 
I also spend a great deal of time in Durham, England.


----------



## Ukko

I live in an area people come to to get away from the area they came from.


----------



## EricABQ

I live in the desert but long to live by the ocean.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I am an east-coast Scot in (long) voluntary exile in England's north-west


----------



## Itullian

Left coast.
So. California


----------



## LancsMan

Lancashire - England. Apart from three years working away from home in Scotland I have always lived in Lancashire. Not bad for music, with plenty of live music in Manchester and Liverpool within reach. Plus it's not all Coronation Street up north. Had a superb day hiking in the Yorkshire Dales on Monday.


----------



## senza sordino

Rainy Vancouver, British Columbia. The music scene here isn't too bad considering we're a provincial backwater at the ends of the Earth. Four operas a year and a professional symphony orchestra. Several amateur / semi pro orchestras, I play in one as a real amateur. One remaining CD store. It does rain here, but it's not too bad, the rainy season only lasts from January to December.


----------



## brianvds

senza sordino said:


> Rainy Vancouver, British Columbia. The music scene here isn't too bad considering we're a provincial backwater at the ends of the Earth. Four operas a year and a professional symphony orchestra. Several amateur / semi pro orchestras, I play in one as a real amateur. One remaining CD store. It does rain here, but it's not too bad, the rainy season only lasts from January to December.


Well, at least snow is apparently extremely rare in Vancouver - only happens when it's not raining.


----------



## Jos

Eindhoven, the Netherlands.
By some regarded as the smartest region in the world........

Cheers,

Jos


----------



## mstar

Near New York. 
Practically live in Boston, though. 
Go abroad often. 
Want to go to college at either Yale or in California for undergrad, perhaps grad as well. 
Will perhaps live somewhere quiet in terms of population, though considerably near a great city. I wonder who has said that as well. That we all know the name of. 
Will now stop making Tchaikovsky references.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I am almost in Detroit Michigan! 

But what is the significance of east of vs west of the Appalachians?


----------



## Tristan

mstar said:


> Near New York.
> Practically live in Boston, though.
> Go abroad often.
> Want to go to college at either Yale or in California for undergrad, perhaps grad as well.
> Will perhaps live somewhere quiet in terms of population, though considerably near a great city. I wonder who has said that as well. That we all know the name of.
> Will now stop making Tchaikovsky references.


You should definitely come out to California for college; I'm hoping to get into Stanford myself


----------



## mstar

Tristan said:


> You should definitely come out to California for college; I'm hoping to get into Stanford myself


You have read my mind. I am just generally too embarrassed to say it, since I'm afraid I'll sound like an overachiever, since that is how some people perceive me already, just for wanting top grades and such. To be honest, I do want to go to Stanford, though....


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Happy to see this thread get bumped every now-and-then.


TallPaul said:


> ...what is the significance of east of vs west of the Appalachians?


Have a look at this entry for my reasoning (flawed though it may have been).

On the other hand, maybe it wasn't so flawed- since the division (at the time this post was made) is nearly equal- 38 west-of, 36 east-of...


----------



## ahammel

I live in Canada, which, to judge from this poll, has about the same population as Asia.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Chi_townPhilly said:


> On the other hand, maybe it wasn't so flawed- since the division (at the time this post was made) is nearly equal- 38 west-of, 36 east-of...


Yes, rather remarkable that it is nearly even between east and west of the Appalachians. But curiously the population west of has to be about triple west of vs east of. Would be interesting to see what the popularity ratings of major types of music (classical, country, rock, blues, jazz) are for each state. Hey, maybe someone can extract something from this article or maybe from this one.


----------



## sabrina

Just close to the shores of Ontario lake…Canada. Little snow here, mostly slush which is worse.


----------

